# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Cần mua motor PK266-01A, driver CSD2112-P

## dangduc

Chào các bác, như tiêu đề hiện e đang cần mua 3 con motor Vexta PK266 và 1 driver CSD2112-P, bác nào dư dùng để lại cho e với. Cám ơn các bác.

----------

